# Downloads start fast, then slow down to a stop



## jimproph (Dec 27, 2004)

I have a newly installed Win XP Home OS connected to a DSL router (256Kbps). I had hardware problems a couple of days ago that fried my hard drive. I bought a new hard drive, installed it and got everything back up and running, but now my downloads start fast, then slow to a stop after about 20 MBs. 

Pages are loading slowly too. It seems like it is working in "spurts". A picture will start coming in fast, then stop, then start coming again. 

Any ideas? 

Thanks,

Jim 

:4-dontkno


----------



## jimproph (Dec 27, 2004)

I just verified that it *is *the router/modem and not my computer. I brought a friend's computer over, and it does the same thing. 

I have an Actiontec 1524SU. 

Any ideas?


----------



## ysrfreak (Dec 30, 2004)

Contact your ISP, I had the same problem and something was wrong with my modem, they said that the "Hand-Shaking" config wasn't right or some crap and they sent me a new modem, that is also because I had the oldest version of DSL they had. I'm with Sympatico and I had the Nortel Networks Modem, they sent me the SpeedStream 5200 adn everything is back to normal. I still see the occasional slowing down of download speed, but it's because of my router, when the computer downstairs is on it'll happen, but if my brother doesnt use it for a couple of days I have constant High Speed access to fast download  Hope this helps


----------

